# New to Hog hunting looking for spots and hunters in Florida



## Kurt H (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm new to hog hunting and Florida hunting in general. I was raised in Upstate NY on Whitetail deer, Snowshoe & cottontail rabbits, Partridge, Etc..

Looking for some good spots to hunt, and some hunters to hunt with. I've been trying the Ocala National Forest and several WMA's in that area with no luck so far, have seen some signs but no hogs.

If anybody has any suggestions or wants to go hunting please give me a shout.

Thanks, Kurt


----------



## Lone Elk Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

you looking for guided hog hunts


----------



## lofa (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm from Maine . I've been hunting for deer in osceola . I have not seen much sign of them , compaired to back home .

I have found a lot of sign of hogs . I am just starting changes my focus more towards the hogs . Deer season is about over anyway.But i really dont expect a lot of luck on public property without dogs . At the begining of the season I was against dog hunting . Now I am thinking it might be what it takes to have a sucessful hunt . The dogs have everything so dam scared I doubt anything dares to move in daylight .Come to think of it, I think the dogs are out of the forest on the 4th of jan.

Everyone I have talked to about hunting down here has a private spot or has dogs . Some lucky bastards have both .It seems public hunting is becoming a thing of the past in the south . Hunting leases in Georgia are what a lot of guys do .


----------



## Lone Elk Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

all the public land for deer here in FL suck most of it is way over hunted.


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

I live in Palm Beach Gardens FL. and i hog hunt at a WMA called J.C Hungryland and i got 6 hog in 6 days. the smallest being 70lbs. Also Allahpattah flats WMA is a good location for hogs.


----------



## mike m (Aug 15, 2009)

Kurt H hey my name is Mike and I am very interested in talking to you and maybe even hunting with you.....email me back at [email protected] and matbe we can get together


----------



## pigkilla (Aug 23, 2009)

Kurt H said:


> I'm new to hog hunting and Florida hunting in general. I was raised in Upstate NY on Whitetail deer, Snowshoe & cottontail rabbits, Partridge, Etc..
> 
> Looking for some good spots to hunt, and some hunters to hunt with. I've been trying the Ocala National Forest and several WMA's in that area with no luck so far, have seen some signs but no hogs.
> 
> ...


hunting in florida takes alittle getting used to,I'm also from n.y.,living in deltona. the hog hunting up in this neck of the woods is getting better every year, i do most my hunting in wma's,i've been hunting wma's for about 10 years now, up north the deer hunting is better than here, but since my first hog (275 lbs) in a wma, IT'S ALL ABOUT THEHOGS !!!. the trick is the more you put in the more you get out !!!!! if you want some help or want to hunt you can email me @ [email protected]. archery season is just a couple weeks away


----------



## perrynov09 (Nov 9, 2009)

I also have been hunting the Ocala National Forest and WMA's in that area.

Would like to find other spots to hunt that can be hunted year round. Either

private property that wants to get rid of hogs, or lease land.


----------



## bleeber (Jul 10, 2008)

I too have been bitten by the hog craze. Of course I am fairly new to hunting and haven't chased whitetail yet, but hope to. I've done all of my hunting with guides for hog and exotics here in FL. I realized that I'm not going to learn how to hunt by paying someone else to take me. Although, it's fun and I got some great meat, I'll need to get out and try it on my own. Which is what I did this year for the first time. I got 3 permits for public land. 2 for hogs and 1 for deer. All 3 turned up nothing. I did learn quite a bit though through trial and error...with a lot of more error.

I've heard great things about Myakka, midway between Tampa and Naples. I didn't get a chance to go this year. Season is over now but I do have (possibly) and opportunity to take a hog on private land. That would be nice!

Good luck!


----------



## todd61067 (Jul 9, 2013)

I too am new to Florida, live pretty close to Ocala forest and am interested in doing soe hog hunting. If anyone could shed some light on a good area or lookin for some company on a hunt. i would welcome the info.


----------

